# Dogs chase down suspects in break-in at Georgia K-9 training facility (AP)



## Yrys (21 Jul 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Oddities/070720/K072017AU.html



> GAINESVILLE, Ga. (AP) - It's a bad idea to burglarize a place marked "K-9 training facility."
> 
> Police dog handlers arriving Wednesday at the abandoned nursing home where they hold training sessions discovered two men and a woman dismantling the building's copper pipes and wiring, Hall County Sheriff's Sgt. Kiley Sargent said. When the officers arrived, the three dropped their tools and ran. That was their second mistake.
> 
> ...


----------

